# Necromunda omnibuses - any good?



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I've never really been a fan of the Necromunda characters (Kal Jerico and the like) but now I think it's simply because I never really read any of the material or come across any of it. Now all the stories are out in the 3 omnibuses.

Anyone read them and would recommend? Are the stories any good?


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

I have been thinking about buying that book. Kal Jericho is cool, I remember short stories about him in White Dwarf back in the 90's.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

For my enjoyment, _Necromunda Omnibus 1_ ticked all the right boxes. Interesting novels, well delivered and _very_ different from your usual 40k fare. Very decent, though that's perhaps my own bias in terms of books shining through.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

If it's any relevance, I really enjoyed the Shira Culpernia novels. It's like a detective story set in 40K with very limited action from SMs and more from arbutus (police force) and such...

Are the Necromunda stories more like that?


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Absolutely. There's less 'structural detail' like you get in the Shira novels (e.g. not much in the way of an examination of an institution in detail), but they're much more 'human' stories. Very urban, very focussed on more personal investigative/adventure/exploration stories. Critically, no Space Marines. 

The action is much more human, much more conflict & stress/interaction based. The fights and such are amusing and interesting, but because almost no-one in them is superhuman, there's a much more sensible degree of danger.

The second novel of the first omnibus, _Junktion_ is by Matt Farrer. It's easily as good as his Shira Calpurnia stories, though perhaps a little better in terms of being somewhat more character-driven. They're different beasts, much more akin to slow-paced Westerns rather than gung-ho, big-action novels like normal 40k ones. But they're decent, in my esteem, very decent.

(Sci-fi Westerns seems about right. Very urban, very Hive City, but also rather enjoyable indeed.)

Mind you, I've only read the first omnibus. Hope to pick up the other two soon enough!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

air cool, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish they'd do an epub omnibus....I can't bring myself to buy the paper version yet, although I'm very tempted


----------

